# Ebay Betrug durch Burningmagician



## Phil93 (8 Februar 2021)

Hallo alle Miteinander,
vor gut einem Monat habe ich bei dem Verkäufer *burningmagician* einen Laptop ersteigert. Leider kam die Ware nie bei mir an und auch die Rückerstattung wurde nie überwiesen. Der Verkäufer verweigert nach anfänglichen Hin und Her die Kommunikation. Ich war bereits bei der Polizei und werde künftig besser aufpassen bei wem ich wie kaufe. Ich habe in den Profilbewertungen gesehen, dass es neben mir weitere Opfer gibt. Ich hoffe, diese hier zu erreichen und gegenseitig zu unterstützen. Der Ebay Support war mir leider keine Große Hilfe.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Phil93


----------



## jupp11 (8 Februar 2021)

Bevor man bei ebay etwas kauft oder ersteigert, sieht man sich das Verkaufsprofil an.
Dort stehen Anzahl der Verkäufe, Bewertung und gewerblich oder privat.
Was stand denn dort?


----------



## Phil93 (8 Februar 2021)

502 Bewertungen als Privat Verkäufer. Das wirkte alles Vertrauenserweckend, es gab Bewertungen die Top waren und andere die schrieben Rückzahlung , Kommunikation ohne Probleme. Ebay sagt das Profil wurde nicht gehackt.


----------



## jupp11 (8 Februar 2021)

Gibt es den Verkäufer noch? Wenn ja poste mal den Link auf sein Profil
oder schreib mir eine Nachricht(Unterhaltung)

Hab gerade gesehen: der Knabe ist weg,





						Heko 10210 günstig kaufen | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Heko 10210 bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					webcache.googleusercontent.com
				











						Artikel zum Verkauf von burningmagician | eBay
					

Bei eBay tolle Angebote von burningmagician finden!



					www.ebay.de
				




94,1% ist bei mir ko Kriterium, alles unter 99% speziell bei privat ist no go


----------



## Reducal (8 Februar 2021)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Bevor man bei ebay etwas kauft oder ersteigert, sieht man sich das Verkaufsprofil an.
> Dort stehen Anzahl der Verkäufe, Bewertung und gewerblich oder privat.
> Was stand denn dort?


Das hier: Bewertungsprofil (ebay.de) Der Ärger geht erst seit einem Monat - interessant, dass es aber auch positive Bewertungen gab.


----------



## jupp11 (8 Februar 2021)

"Angemeldet seit: 08.08.02 in Deutschland"   

"interessant, dass es aber auch positive Bewertungen gab."

Die positiven stammen überwiegend von Verkäufern. Die negativen von Käufern
Dummerweise wird in der Bewertung nicht danach aufgeschlüsselt


----------



## Reducal (8 Februar 2021)

@Phil93 wohin hast du überwiesen und welcher Ort ist die Adresse des Accountinhabers (nur Ort)?


----------



## Phil93 (8 Februar 2021)

@Reducal überwiesen habe ich auf ein deutsches Bankkonto, der Ort soll 35767 Breitscheid sein.


----------



## Reducal (8 Februar 2021)

Phil93 schrieb:


> deutsches Bankkonto


@Phil93 bitte die IBAN


----------



## Reducal (8 Februar 2021)

Der Verkäufer hatte mit den Käufern diskutiert. Das machen Täter eher selten, die zuvor einen Account gekapert haben und damit verkaufen aber nicht liefern.


----------



## Phil93 (9 Februar 2021)

@Reducal hier ist die IBAN DE32100777770548020700


----------



## jupp11 (9 Februar 2021)

*Bank:* norisbank



Reducal schrieb:


> Das hier: Bewertungsprofil (ebay.de) Der Ärger geht erst seit einem Monat - interessant, dass es aber auch positive Bewertungen gab.



Im letzten Monat hat er  keinmal  Ware geliefert. In einem Fall   Rückerstattung  positiv gewertet. 
Die positiven stammen  von Verkäufern.


----------



## Phil93 (9 Februar 2021)

Die Chancen, dass die Polizei etwas rauskriegt sollte groß sein bei einem deutschen Konto? @jupp11


----------



## Hippo (9 Februar 2021)

Aber nur wenns nicht über Finanzagenten läuft


----------



## Phil93 (9 Februar 2021)

@Hippo sowas in der Art hab ich auch vermutet. Die Verkäuferin hat immer davon gesprochen dass sie die Sachen für eine Freundin verkauft. Ausgerechnet jetzt ist die Freundin untergetaucht + Geld. Erschreckend, dass die Masche so verbreitet ist.


----------



## jupp11 (9 Februar 2021)

Irgendwas hat sich vor ca einem Monat  geändert. Die Käufe im letzten Monat  stammen
von Verkäufern mit Firlefanz zu 2,50 oder hat   keine  Angebote mehr  obwohl in einem Fall
über 200000 Artikel verkauft.  Er selber hat z.Z keine  Angebote .
Alle negativen Bewertungen bis auf eine stammen aus dem letzten Monat und  einer vermutlich kurz vorher.
Ebay sollte daran interessiert sein, schwarze Schafe vor die Tür zu setzen.


----------



## Phil93 (9 Februar 2021)

@jupp11 es ist echt traurig das eBay solchem Verhalten eine Bühne gibt. Die eBay Mitarbeiter am Telefon haben immer nur gesagt „beim nächsten mal über zertifizierten Zahlungsverkehr bezahlen“. Der Verkäufer wurde gebannt solange er keine Stellung bezieht. Ich werd das Lehrgeld zahlen müssen.


----------



## jupp11 (9 Februar 2021)

Will das Verhalten von ebay nicht entschuldigen aber du hast  leider  als einer der ersten mit ihm  Pech gehabt.
Seine Bewertungen in den letzten 12 Monaten waren praktisch tadellos. Ich hab selber noch nie verkauft, 
aber hier hätte ich auch keine Bedenken gehabt. Bin selber seit 2000 bei Ebay Mitglied.


----------



## sebevt17 (11 Februar 2021)

Servus Leute,

ich bin auch betroffen.
Habe ein iPhone am 04. Januar ersteigert und per Überweisung bezahlt.

Ewiges Hin und Her...
Das iPhone gehöre einer Freundin, die es nicht versendet hat und auch ihre Mutter ist auch gestorben, bla, bla, bla.....
Habe auch auf die oben genannte IBAN überwiesen.
Auch nach Breitscheid.

Nach eigener Recherche wohnt an der angegebenen Adresse niemand der zu diesem Profil passt.

Die Bewertungen waren alle positiv, deshalb auch meine Blauäugigkeit.

Habe am 20.01. eine Anzeige bei der Polizei erstattet.


----------



## Phil93 (11 Februar 2021)

@sebvet17 schön das du mein Eintrag gefunden hast. Welche Art Recherche hast du unternommen? Ich habe letzte Woche ein Einschreiben an die Adresse in Breitscheid geschickt, als Name habe ich den der Zahlungsempfängerin angegeben. Laut Sendungsverfolgung wurde der Brief angenommen und mit dem besagten Nachnahmen quittiert. Vorgestern habe ich ein zweites geschickt, diesmal mit Rückschein, laut Sendungsverfolgung ebenfalls angenommen. Warte jetzt noch auf den Rückschein. Wäre die Person dort nicht angetroffen hätte der Brief niemals abgegeben werden dürfen.


----------



## sebevt17 (11 Februar 2021)

Hallo,

Ich habe Leute über das Telefonbuch in diesem Ort gefragt wer dort wohnt.
Mir wurde gesagt, dass dort ein älteres Ehepaar wohnt.
Die Leute am Telefon konnten sich aber nicht vorstellen, dass diese Internetbetrüger sind.

Es kann ja durchaus sein, dass dort Personen mit genau diesem Namen leben, aber der/die Betrüger auch diesen Namen geklaut/übernommen haben.

lg


----------



## Phil93 (11 Februar 2021)

@sebevt17 Nagut aber, wenn ich solche Briefe kriegen würde und nix damit zu tun habe würde ich mich bei dem Absender melden und klarstellen dass ich nicht die Person bin die er sucht. Nicht zu vergessen das auf die Adresse auch bestellt wurde. Ich versteh auch nicht wieso es zwischendurch eine Rückzahlung gab und plötzlich nicht mehr.


----------



## sebevt17 (11 Februar 2021)

Da hast du recht.

Das mit den Rückzahlungen finde ich auch sehr komisch.

Hoffen wir mal, dass die Polizei etwas herausfindet, da ja 2 oder mehr anzeigen zu der gleichen Person mit gleicher Kontonummer vorliegen.


----------



## Phil93 (11 Februar 2021)

Nach meiner Auktion wurden noch 3-4 Artikel eingestellt. Da kommen Bestimmt 7-10 Anzeigen insgesamt zusammen, wenn das mal reicht.


----------



## jupp11 (11 Februar 2021)

Verstehen kann ich  das nicht, was da abgeht: seit 2002 Mitglied, weit über 700 Transaktionen und 
plötzlich glatter Betrug.  Accountkaperung glaube ich auch nicht. Sonst hätte er sich   selber
 bei ebay gemeldet.


----------



## Phil93 (11 Februar 2021)

Ist die Polizei eigentlich mittlerweile soweit digitalisiert, dass sie merken wenn viele Anzeigen gegen ein und den selben eBay Verkäufer eingehen? Ich stell mir das so vor der Polizist im Norden nimmt die Anzeige auf, die nächste Anzeige wird im Osten gegen den Verkäufer aufgenommen. Bei der dritten Anzeige im Westen sieht der Polizist schon das zwei weitere Anzeigen gegen den Verkäufer vorliegen und dadurch sieht er ein größeres Interesse an einer Bearbeitung. Ist das Wunschdenken oder Praxis?


----------



## Reducal (12 Februar 2021)

Phil93 schrieb:


> Einschreiben ... Rückschein. Wäre die Person dort nicht angetroffen hätte der Brief niemals abgegeben werden dürfen.


Kommt darauf an, ob es ein übliches Einwurfeinschreiben ist oder die Zustellung persönlich gewählt wurde. In Zeiten von Corona läuft aber auch das ungewöhnlich Wege.


----------



## Phil93 (12 Februar 2021)

@Reducal  Der Rückschein war gestern bei mir im Briefkasten. Die Post sagt, akutel unterschreiben die Boten.... Ich hoffe der Bote hat pflichtbewusst nur unterschrieben nachdem er sich überzeugt hat, dass Person X im Haus lebt.
Ansonsten kann ich nur warten, dass mir die Polizei irgendwann die Adresse gibt.


----------



## Sebevt17 (12 Februar 2021)

Phil93 schrieb:


> @Reducal  Der Rückschein war gestern bei mir im Briefkasten. Die Post sagt, akutel unterschreiben die Boten.... Ich hoffe der Bote hat pflichtbewusst nur unterschrieben nachdem er sich überzeugt hat, dass Person X im Haus lebt.
> Ansonsten kann ich nur warten, dass mir die Polizei irgendwann die Adresse gibt.


Ich gehe mal nicht davon aus, dass die Polizei dir oder mir die Adresse geben wird.


----------



## Hippo (12 Februar 2021)

Akteneinsicht bekommt (offiziell) nur ein Anwalt


----------



## ogtaym (14 Februar 2021)

Hallo,

ich bin auch betroffen.
Habe ein Macbook Pro am 20. Januar ersteigert und per Überweisung bezahlt.

Am Anfang antwortete sie auf meine Nachrichten und bestätigte, dass sie Geld erhalten hatte.
Auf meine Frage, ob sie mir ein Paket geschickt habe, antwortete sie dass das Macbook gehöre einer Freundin, die es nicht versendet hat und auch ihre Mutter ist auch gestorben.
Habe auch auf die oben genannte IBAN überwiesen.
Auch nach Breitscheid.


Habe am 1.02. eine Anzeige bei der Polizei erstattet.


----------



## Phil93 (15 Februar 2021)

@ogtaym und @sebvet17 meldet euch bitte hier an und schreib mir mal privat. Die Sache kommt ins Rollen!


----------



## mgarciahorn (20 Februar 2021)

Hallo in die Runde,

hier auch ein Betroffener von der netten Dame, der sich gerne zur Verfügung (vor)stellt, falls ich hilfreich sein könnte. Bei mir ging es um ein iPhone 12 mini, was ich am 19.12. ersteigert habe. Dann ging es los, wie bei den meistens von euch. Ich habe natürlich sofort bezahlt und brav gewartet, dass sie das Handy schickt und gehofft, dass sogar vor Weihnachten kommt, was ich sie höflich bat. Dann ist ihre Mutter in den Tagen gestorben, sodass sie sich nicht melden konnte. Sie erzählte mir auch die Geschichte, was hier schon erwähnt wurde, dass sie die Sachen für eine Freundin verkauft, da sie von der Corona-Krise sehr start betroffen sei, und es als Nebeneinkünfte brauchte. Ok, kann ja passieren, ich war verständlich und gab ihr noch ein bisschen Zeit, die Bewertungen zeigten damals nicht, dass man ihr nicht vertrauen konnte. 

Es verging eine Woche, dann schrieb ich ihr wieder, ob ihre Freundin das Handy schon geschickt habe. Sie tat überrascht, als wüsste sie nichts davon, sie sei davon ausgegangen, dass das Handy bei mir schon wäre, was natürlich nicht der Fall war. Dann ging es noch weiter mit dem Thema, "ich erreiche meine Freundin nicht"..."nicht, dass es ihr was passiert ist"..."sie wohnt nicht um die Ecke, ich müsste sie dahin fahren und gucken was los ist". So verging wieder eine Woche, ohne dass ich irgendein Fall bei Ebay öffnete, denn ich wollte ja das Handy haben und hoffte, dass die Sache sich klärt. Meistens kennt man ja die Betrugsfälle, wo nach der Zahlung der Verkäufer verschwindet aber sie antwortete in den meisten Fällen relativ zügig zurück. Wie gesagt, wieder eine Woche vorbei, dann erreichte sie angeblich ihre Freundin endlich. Es hätte eine große Diskussion gegeben, Vertrauen sei kaputt nach vielen Jahren Freundschaft, bla bla bla, vom Handy war natürlich nichts zu wissen. Zu dem Zeitpunkt entschied ich, dass es mir reichte, da ich schon Angst hatte, das Geld nicht mehr zu bekommen. 

In der Zwischenzeit hatte ich immer wieder ihr Profil beobachte und gesehen, dass sie weitere hochwertigere Sache verkauft hatte und dass es sogar manchmal schlechte Bewertungen reinkamen die wieder verschwunden waren. Kurios war für mich auch, dass ihre Auktionen immer nur ein Tag lang drin waren, was es für wenig Sinn macht, da es sonst nicht genug Zeit vergeht um einen guten Preis als Verkäufer zu erreichen, oder?

Ich bat sie, dass ganze zu beenden, ich wollte mein Geld wieder haben, das Handy wollte ich von ihr nicht mehr haben. Sie war damit einverstanden, sie bat mir sogar noch 30€ Wiedergutmachung, damit ich auf gar keinem Fall ihr eine schlechte Bewertung bei eBay abgebe, was ich ablehnte, da die ganze Sache mir schon lange stank und es sowieso vor hatte und machte. Das ewige hin und her ging es weiter, "ich habe kein Geld..." "meine Freundin hat mich betrogen"..."ich muss jetzt zusehen, wie ich das Geld herkriege". Durch den Fall vom eBay, fühlte sie sich ein bisschen unter Druck, glaube ich, so überwies sie mich erstmal einen Teil vom Geld zurück und den erst zum Glück ungefähr eine Woche später. Wieder kurios war, dass in dieser kleinen Zwischenzeit, sie wieder ein Laptop, glaube ich, reinstellte, wo ich mir dachte, bestimmt wird sie mir mit dem Geld dieser armen Person zurückzahlen, die auch wie ich reingefallen ist. Der klassische Schneeballfall, woraus sie jetzt nicht mehr rauskommt. Das Geld kam allerdings nicht aus dem gleichen Konto zurück, sonder aus dem von ihrer Schwiegermutter, angeblich, die ihr das Geld ausleihen musste.

Langer Roman, kurze Sinn, ich hoffe ich kann euch hilfreich sein, so könnten wir vergleichen, ob es euch genau so ging und vielleicht eine Lösung finden. Ich habe ja zum Glück das Geld zurück gekriegt, trotzdem würde ich euch gerne weiterhelfen.

Viele Grüße!

PS: Verzeiht bitte, wenn ich ab und mal mit der Rechtschreibung gekämpft habe, ich komme aus Spanien und ich komme manchmal an meine Sprachgrenzen


----------



## Phil93 (20 Februar 2021)

Hallo @Mgarciahorn könntest du dich bitte hier anmelden und mir privat schreiben. Lg


----------

